# With todays "Promo" annoucement, will you be buying an iPhone?



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I know I'm considering it now, but I want some more of the fine print to be made clear.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Drizzx said:


> I know I' considering it now, but I want some more of the fine print to be made clear.


Ditto


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

As long as they'll sell me one...I am not upgrade eligible.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I was already going to get one, just with no data plan. Now i'll get one with the 6GB for $30 data plan as well!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol... I wonder what the future of ruinediphone.com is -- it says that "On Wednesday July 9, at 3:00 pm EDT David McGuinty, MP, will be making an official video statement on ruinediphone.com. Please check back then."


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was always getting one

But now i will get data unlike before


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I was going to get one with the 800MB plan but I was a bit worried that I would have to watch my web time and such, now I will get the 6GB plan and go wild and crazy, now if only they could find some way to let me play WOW on the iPhone I would almost not need my iMac and MacBook


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I was going to get one with the 800MB plan but I was a bit worried that I would have to watch my web time and such, now I will get the 6GB plan and go wild and crazy, now if only they could find some way to let me play WOW on the iPhone I would almost not need my iMac and MacBook



You mean like this 


or this?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Drizzx said:


> You mean like this
> 
> 
> or this?


oh wow that video on Joystiq is amazing, not that I think you could really play like that but wow that is rather nuts that the iPhone could even handle that amount of video processing it really makes me excited about some of the games that will come out for this device when the APP store hits on Friday.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what Rogers means by limited time only? Do they mean that one can only sign up till August 31? or Do you sign up and get this plan till August 31 before it reverts back to the regular plans announced?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Zer0tails said:


> Does anyone know what Rogers means by limited time only? Do they mean that one can only sign up till August 31? or Do you sign up and get this plan till August 31 before it reverts back to the regular plans announced?


It means that you have to sign up before Aug 31st, but I would bet good money that this promo will be extended after August.

Just a marketing ploy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Zer0tails said:


> Does anyone know what Rogers means by limited time only? Do they mean that one can only sign up till August 31? or Do you sign up and get this plan till August 31 before it reverts back to the regular plans announced?


You sign up for a three year plan so that it doesn't revert to anything after August.

In fact, every "promotional" plan I've ever signed up for continues on Rogers until I change it myself for another plan. Long after promotions and contracts end.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for clarifying that guys. I'm still unsure though if I should wait for the 32GB version and better plans or seize this chance because Rogers might never offer anything as good. tough choices in life~


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*I'd still wait until Mid-August and listen/read all the feedback before making any decision.*


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Im ordering off the Phone

it will take 3-5 days...so ill get it tues/wed


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

if i can get the upgrade price and the 6gb for $30 on my corp plan, I'm saying no thanks to VVM and I'm upgrading. Then some friend or family will be the lucky owner of a v1 16gb hand-me-down


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

5andman said:


> *I'd still wait until Mid-August and listen/read all the feedback before making any decision.*


Wise words, which is exactly what I'm planning to do.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

adagio said:


> Wise words, which is exactly what I'm planning to do.


Me as well. I honestly haven't been seeking this kind of thing out, but CTV National News asked me to do an interview this afternoon, which I did.

In the interview I tried to drive home the point that this is a limited time offer, and those who take it are still locked in for 3 years. This means they'll likely end up paying higher rates than those offered by a new GSM competitor a couple years down the road.

There is also the fact that Rogers has put a technological lock on the iPhone which means you won't be able to swap out the SIM card when travelling to avoid roaming fees.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> Does anyone know what Rogers means by limited time only? Do they mean that one can only sign up till August 31? or Do you sign up and get this plan till August 31 before it reverts back to the regular plans announced?


The text is fairly clear that you only have to sign up for a 3 year contract during the promotional period. The rate you get does not expire at the end of the promotional period.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I haven't decided yet. Instead of a heaping pile of crap, we have a smaller pile of crap that still stinks.  

Why oh why can Rogers not just make it unlimited.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I haven't decided yet. Instead of a heaping pile of crap, we have a smaller pile of crap that still stinks.
> 
> Why oh why can Rogers not just make it unlimited.


Even AT&T's "unlimited" is capped at 5GB. Rogers, clearly gone insane, is offering *more* data for $30.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ct77 said:


> Me as well. I honestly haven't been seeking this kind of thing out, but CTV National News asked me to do an interview this afternoon, which I did.
> 
> In the interview I tried to drive home the point that this is a limited time offer, and those who take it are still locked in for 3 years. This means they'll likely end up paying higher rates than those offered by a new GSM competitor a couple years down the road.
> 
> There is also the fact that Rogers has put a technological lock on the iPhone which means you won't be able to swap out the SIM card when travelling to avoid roaming fees.


What "GSM competitor" are you talking about? Who are you? 
And if it is a couple of years down the road what is bad about a couple years for a contract to get the $30 6GB plan? AT&T is a soft cap at 5GB so Rogers plan is better.

So for these next couple of year until your so called "GSM competitor" comes online, you won't have th iPhone and you won't save money. And if you are not going to get the iPhone stop writing about it and complaining about it for what is for once a better deal than what AT&T has.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Well I'll be getting the iPhone, I desperately need to get a new phone, so I might as well get one that I will enjoy using.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I wonder if the value of itouchs will die now. I m getting my iPhone it appears.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> What "GSM competitor" are you talking about? Who are you?


There are wireless spectrum auctions occurring in the near future. The government has reserved some of the spectrum for new entrants to the market. Meaning Bell, Rogers, and Telus will be facing new competition. It's highly likely the new company will build a GSM network on the spectrum they win the rights to, which means they could offer the iPhone if they cut a deal with Apple.

Who am I? I'm a high school teacher who was dismayed enough with the Rogers rate plans to put this site together on my own dime and my own time:

Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME



Joker Eh said:


> And if it is a couple of years down the road what is bad about a couple years for a contract to get the $30 6GB plan? AT&T is a soft cap at 5GB so Rogers plan is better.


The data portion looks good now. No arguments there. Most normal people are not going to get anywhere near 6 GB in a month.



Joker Eh said:


> So for these next couple of year until your so called "GSM competitor" comes online, you won't have th iPhone and you won't save money. And if you are not going to get the iPhone stop writing about it and complaining about it for what is for once a better deal than what AT&T has.


Rogers has solved the data problem. We are still not competitive with AT&T on voice minutes and on contract length.

Were you aware that for the same monthly cost that most people will pay here in Canada, the Brits get an iPhone for free up front on a 1.5 year contract?

How about Mexicans, who will pay $75 for an iPhone on a 2-year contract, and get twice the voice minutes that Canadians do for the same monthly cost?

By the way, in both the UK and Mexico, there is more than one company that has the type of network -- GSM -- that is required to run the iPhone.

So it is new competition in Canada that will be the long-term key to all Canadians getting fair voice and data rates for their phones. All of them. Not just the iPhone.

For what it's worth, I'm now undecided on the iPhone. I may yet get one. Previously, there is no way I would have signed up for that contract.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Why is everyone so stuck with the fact its not unlimited data. It's less limited than most unlimited plans. And you are not stuck with a crippled web browser to boot. The HTC Diamond and its ilk (inc. Blackberry's) have awful web browsers compared to Safari. This is 6Gb over the air and assumes you won't connect via WiFi. How many hours in the day do people expect to be gazing at their iPhone?? The battery won't last long enough....

Rogers did blow this launch big time but the last minute 6 Gb offering (up from 2 Gb) is, in essence, an unlimited data plan. If you can't afford the plans, get an iPod Touch and a PAYG phone.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, personally I am convinced now since hearing that AT&T's unlimited data plan really is only 5GB. So looking forward to getting one 

Anyone here have any opinions on the 16GB size though? I am afraid by loading apps and stuff on it, with music, and stuff, 16 gigs will fill up pretty quickly.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Zer0tails said:


> Well, personally I am convinced now since hearing that AT&T's unlimited data plan really is only 5GB. So looking forward to getting one
> 
> Anyone here have any opinions on the 16GB size though? I am afraid by loading apps and stuff on it, with music, and stuff, 16 gigs will fill up pretty quickly.


Is AT&T's seriously only 5GB? I've never read that before. Does anyone have a source for that?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

First of all someone with some very deep pockets will have to win the auction, then build their own GSM network which will cost even more deep pockets, and then do you think they are not going to want to lock you into a contract? They are going to spend all this money for some share of 16 mil. people who use cell phones? I find this hard to believe. The UK has 61 mil, Mexico 47 mil, US 219 mil.

We are 31 on the list.

Take a look at this. http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0933605.html

Who else in Canada is going to spend this sort of money for ? Remember tele companies in Canada must be owned and operated by Canadians.

The entire issue I had with your post is you complaining and make statements to the press about the contract being 3 years and talking about new competitor in a couple years. I want to see proof of a new GSM competitor in less 3 years.

And oh yeah, on your own dime and time - please!! You are looking to make a profit from this, and trust me to set that up, it could be done within a couple of hours and not cost much.




ct77 said:


> There are wireless spectrum auctions occurring in the near future. The government has reserved some of the spectrum for new entrants to the market. Meaning Bell, Rogers, and Telus will be facing new competition. It's highly likely the new company will build a GSM network on the spectrum they win the rights to, which means they could offer the iPhone if they cut a deal with Apple.
> 
> Who am I? I'm a high school teacher who was dismayed enough with the Rogers rate plans to put this site together on my own dime and my own time:
> 
> ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Is AT&T's seriously only 5GB? I've never read that before. Does anyone have a source for that?


It is in their term and conditions when you sign up. I am sure you can find it on their web site.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Is AT&T's seriously only 5GB? I've never read that before. Does anyone have a source for that?


I didn't have a source on hand, had just heard about the 5 GB cap in online forums.

However a quick Google search revealed this as the top hit:

iPhone Matters | Insanity: AT&T Imposing 5GB Soft Cap For Data


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> First of all someone with some very deep pockets will have to win the auction, then build their own GSM network which will cost even more deep pockets, and then do you think they are not going to want to lock you into a contract? They are going to spend all this money for some share of 16 mil. people who use cell phones? I find this hard to believe. The UK has 61 mil, Mexico 47 mil, US 219 mil.
> 
> We are 31 on the list.
> 
> ...


I agree. Even if a new competitor was given the spectrum right this moment and told by the government to build it right away. I don't think it'll make a whole lot of difference in regards to the iPhone. The entry of a new player will take A LOT of time, as it's a time consuming process that should not be rushed. By that time, the iPhone 3G will be considered old by a few versions: 3 or 4 revisions considering how fast Apple develops, and updates their products. 

Furthermore, we assume this new player in the telecommunications market is going to be a good guy? That's a very big assumption and I would be cautious. Whilst, you can't get more evil than Rogers, I wouldn't hold my breath that there'll be no more contracts, and system access fees. Of course, a new player is welcomed by all Canadians, and a lot can change in 3-4 years, not to mention this is solely my 2 cents.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> First of all someone with some very deep pockets will have to win the auction, then build their own GSM network which will cost even more deep pockets, and then do you think they are not going to want to lock you into a contract? They are going to spend all this money for some share of 16 mil. people who use cell phones? I find this hard to believe. The UK has 61 mil, Mexico 47 mil, US 219 mil.


Perhaps you should take a look at the auction before you start chastising someone else on it. 3 new players, last i looked have bid in excess of 1 billion dollars in the auction. That is just the license cost. You still have to prove to the govt before you can bid that you have the resources to build the infrastructure for what you are buying




Joker Eh said:


> Who else in Canada is going to spend this sort of money for ? Remember tele companies in Canada must be owned and operated by Canadians.


46% Ownership is the maximum allowed by a foreign company. That's still a very significant number. I agree that, in some ways it would be nice if they opened the competition and allowed at least 1 foreign entrant, but don't count on it.




Joker Eh said:


> The entire issue I had with your post is you complaining and make statements to the press about the contract being 3 years and talking about new competitor in a couple years. I want to see proof of a new GSM competitor in less 3 years.


He's not complaining. He's raising very valid points, contrasting Canad to the rest of the world. What exactly have you done lately to try and change things other than chastise someone else who is trying to do something.




Joker Eh said:


> And oh yeah, on your own dime and time - please!! You are looking to make a profit from this, and trust me to set that up, it could be done within a couple of hours and not cost much.


Show me a single advertisement on his site? Where's all the money coming from? Perhaps instead of being an ahole to others on this board, you could direct some of that anger at our Telco's.


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

I just ordered mine. My iPhone plan will run me less than $90 after the discount I'll receive for subscribing to multiple Rogers services. This is pretty much what I'm paying now for my $45 unlimited data plan with enhanced voicemail on Telus.

I'm extremely happy with the 6GB and, in all honesty, I can't even see myself going over 1GB. I'll use it for email, MSN, the occasional Google search and, of course, an iPod.


----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

Now that I can pair the $30 6GB plan with a cheap voice plan I'll get one.

The cheapest plan I could find was a Fido one: $27.45 for 200 anytime minutes. So the monthly bill would run $57.45 + tax = $64.92. It's $11 cheaper than Rogers initial $67.45 plan and it has 6GB instead of 400MB, but it has no text messaging built in.

I think the $11/mo saving pushes the phone into the affordable area for me now.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Lol... I wonder what the future of ruinediphone.com is -- it says that "On Wednesday July 9, at 3:00 pm EDT David McGuinty, MP, will be making an official video statement on ruinediphone.com. Please check back then."


mate, its not *all* about the data plan.. its about the extortionist prices & tatics the wireless industry use. The "special" pricing is only here for 6 weeks as well then you go back to your "value packs" 

Why? because then all the BB users would complain that their getting shafted for data use too... etc etc..


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I said no before, and no again. The next step will be a chip in our brains.

A thought though.

Something like this poll, which could be flooded by shills, should have a minimum post requirement.

Just to keep-out the Johnny/Suzie-come-lately's.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> A thought though.
> 
> Something like this poll, which could be flooded by shills, should have a minimum post requirement.
> 
> Just to keep-out the Johnny/Suzie-come-lately's.


You really think Rogers would troll boards making new posts in hopes of raising positive reaction to their products/services?

I don't think they're that clued in


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

MoveZig said:


> Now that I can pair the $30 6GB plan with a cheap voice plan I'll get one.
> 
> The cheapest plan I could find was a Fido one: $27.45 for 200 anytime minutes. So the monthly bill would run $57.45 + tax = $64.92. It's $11 cheaper than Rogers initial $67.45 plan and it has 6GB instead of 400MB, but it has no text messaging built in.
> 
> I think the $11/mo saving pushes the phone into the affordable area for me now.


MoveZig, just be aware you'll also pay for the System Access Fee and the 911 Emergency Fee. $6.95 and $0.50 respectively, as described here:

http://www.fido.ca/cms/html/en/important_information.shtml

You would have paid this with the old plans too, of course. Just mentioning it as an FYI.


----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

ct77 said:


> MoveZig, just be aware you'll also pay for the System Access Fee and the 911 Emergency Fee. $6.95 and $0.50 respectively.


Heh, yeah. That's why I said $27.45 instead of $20. In my mind, there is no $20 plan--it's really $27.45. I think everyone should always incorporate these fraudulent fees in the prices they mention, especially MSM. CTV is complicit in the false advertising if they say the iPhone plans start at $60 when they're smart enough to know they start at $67.45.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait a minute -

I've just decided - I'm happy that the iPhone 3G will only have this 6GB offer until Aug 31st. Don't you see? We'll be unique! The smaller the amount of time we have to get this plan, the smaller amount of iPhone 3G owners there will be. 

I don't want EVERYONE to have one. Not to say that I'm getting the phone for the sole purpose of showing off, but it's certainly one of the perks of owning the Jesus phone, no?

(Now, I guess it just sucks for people who can't upgrade for a while)


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

MoveZig I really like fido too, but you must also consider the $5 extended network fee to use Rogers (I think that is still extra).

I see the $20 plan you speak of but isn't the $25 plan a better deal..Thats the one i was considering. It includes:
100 daytime minutes (50+50 for the 3 year agreement)
1000 evening and weekend minutes
500 incoming minutes

What do ya think?


----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't know about the $5 charge. I guess that raises the cost to $27.45+$5+$30+tax=$70.57. Compared to the initial $67.45+tax=76.22, it would be $5.65 cheaper.

I looked over my existing Telus bills and I see I only use about 60 minutes per month. That means the 200 anytime minutes plan would work pretty well for me. 
I also like Fido because it has per-second billing and their evenings start at 7:00 instead of 9:00.

The 100 minute daytime + 1000 evening and weekend plan looks good too (only because of the extra 50 daytime minutes though). It should end up running you $32.45+$5+$30+tax=$76.22, the same as the original $67.45 plan but with 6GB and no text messaging built in. That is, if you have to pay that extra $5.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Just checked the USA provider data plans. All USA carriers now have a 5GB data cap. So it looks like Rogers actually is giving us more than they get. Their unlimited data plan for the 3G IPhone is $30.00 per month with a 5GB cap. We get 6GB. Still not happy about the 3 year contract though. Haven't had the same cellphone for more than a year for the last 6 or 7 years. I think I will get one now. I'm already grandfathered into the Fido city Unlimited phone plan. Plus with my Fido dollars I've built up it's a good deal for me. Only $70 for the 8G version or $170 for the 16G version(plus tax). That's a good price for an IPhone. Plus when there's a better version next year I can always buy out of the contract.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes $5 For the expanded network.

http://www.fido.ca/web/page/portal/Fido/CoverageSupport?forwardTo=linkToCanada

Expanded network

Our expanded coverage gives you access to the Rogers Wireless network, the largest wireless integrated voice and data network in Canada.

Expanded Network option: $5 per month
Pay per use: 25¢ per minute


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

cowasaki said:


> Yes $5 For the expanded network.
> 
> http://www.fido.ca/web/page/portal/Fido/CoverageSupport?forwardTo=linkToCanada
> 
> ...


Despite the $5 fee for extended network, I think its offset by Fido's per-second billing. That's a huge + over Rogers. I have no personal experience, but I hear the Fido rewards are pretty decent too


----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

Now I see. I live in downtown Ottawa, which is covered in the normal Fido network. Toronto and Niagara Falls are included too. These are the three places I'd most likely be. I suppose I would have to pay extra to use my phone on the train from Ottawa to Toronto though: either the $0.25/min or $5/mo.

I'm not sure if I'd need the expanded coverage often enough for the extra $60/year. I'll have to think about that some more.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I will decide when I open my eyes on the morning of July 11th if I want this new Jesus phone for the next 3 years. The 6GB for $30 sounds a bit more reasonable, but not completely.

Please, can anyone help answer a few important questions for me? I have a corporate deal with voicemail, text msg, etc. and it runs about $47 total. I want to keep it because of the better daytime minutes, and 6PM start.

1) If I get the upgrade (I called them, they said yes), and add the $30 data for 6GB, will I also be able to use the Hotspot locations also (the ones at Starbucks with their Bell, Fido, Telus shared wireless that display the Hotspot WiFi logo)?

2) Will I be able to use MobileMe and the AppStore from preferred WiFi connections, not 3G, and then pickup 3G when traveling (to save data, I have free wireless at work, and at home obviously)?

3) Do people think that an unlock/jailbreak will become available so I can use it while traveling with other SIMs?

EDIT: Where is the 6GB for $30 deal.. I don't see it on the Rogers site. Is this a sick joke?

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Zlinger, I can help you with a few of your questions...

First of all, I fully expect the iPhone 3G to be unlocked within a month, if not a week from July 11th. I'm sure that the iPhone dev team is alllllll over it. The online community that will probably get this information first is iPhone | iPod touch forums, news, themes, apps, games, unlock, jailbreak community - ModMyiFone.com - I remember they had all the latest news about unlocking last year. 

The 6GB for 30$ deal IS on the Rogers site under investor relations as a press release. 

I highly doubt that we'll be able to use the HotSpot locations with the 6GB plan. As far as I know, the general feeling was that we wouldn't get the hotspot access when people were looking into alternative plans (before this announcment). It would be nice for Rogers to include this but I doubt it. 

I'm not quite sure what you mean in your second question but if you generally mean can you turn 3G on and off when you want, the answer is yes, the iPhone 3G has an option in settings to turn 3G on and off.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

uPhone. Thanks man, this sounds reassuring about the unlock -- it has to happen right. I'm just hesitant about giving away my current iphone, since I also have a US number for when I travel south. But then again, I can use WiFi and VoIP until the unlock is unleashed by the dev team.

With regards to the other question about roaming between 3G and WiFi, I assume that all iPhone features will work the same; specifically the wireless MobileMe Mail, Calendar, and Contacts syncs. 

Lets say that I'm in one of my WiFi zones, it should then automatically default to the free wireless signal (to save on data and faster connection), and jump to 3G mode when out of range. Therefore, a seamless experience.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

ct77 said:


> I didn't have a source on hand, had just heard about the 5 GB cap in online forums.
> 
> However a quick Google search revealed this as the top hit:
> 
> iPhone Matters | Insanity: AT&T Imposing 5GB Soft Cap For Data


I love this quote from AT&T


> The cap although low is not meant to trap customers into paying outrageous fees or into void their contract but to warn customers that they’re overloading AT&T’s servers and that by *paying more of an even more unlimited plan* might be in order.


Wow what dictionary are they using, and this tells me that even 6GB is not enough. Lets see how long before we start seeing "look at my iPhone bill :-( "


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I like that quote, really. At least it's honest and it's right to the point. (Theyre telling us that we are potentially overloading there servers, while Rogers would never admit something like this)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

zlinger said:


> uPhone. Thanks man, this sounds reassuring about the unlock -- it has to happen right. I'm just hesitant about giving away my current iphone, since I also have a US number for when I travel south. But then again, I can use WiFi and VoIP until the unlock is unleashed by the dev team.


Zlinger,

*The iPhone 3G/2.0 Software has officially been unlocked. *Wow, that was fast, not even 24 hours!

*Via TiPB: the iPhone Blog: iPhone News, Reviews, and Opinion*



> JAR! Avast ye scurvy 2.0 firmware and prepare to be unlocked!
> 
> Didn’t take long, did it? Well, actually it did — the iPhoneDevTeam has been hax0ring away at it since the SDK went wide and Apple, in an attempt to woo legitimate developers, made the beta 2.0 firmware (all 8 versions of it), widely available.
> 
> ...


I can see why you need it unlocked Zlinger. But personally you couldn't pay me to unlock mine, I wont make that mistake again! :lmao:


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Zlinger,
> 
> *The iPhone 3G/2.0 Software has officially been unlocked. *Wow, that was fast, not even 24 hours!
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong here, but Rogers has locked down the phone. So if I want to take my phone overseas, pop in a sim card and use it over there I cannot??

To me, this is exactly why I'd want the ability to unlock it. I'm not going to pay Rogers international roaming rates.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong, I know there are definately valid reasons for unlocking it. I'm just saying I'm definately not doing it. You wont be able to upgrade it! What if they add flash support? Copy and paste? You will have to live without all these things!

And don't get me started on hat installer app. Having that on my iPhone 2G made the phone feel really low-quality, and just wrong... :lmao:


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Unlocking my iPhone was one of the best things I ever did. I was able to travel and utilize the local SIM cards versus the international roaming rates! So, I will never get a phone I cannot unlock again. Being as I am intending on traveling a great deal in the foreseeable future.

Darren


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

darrenlovesmac said:


> Unlocking my iPhone was one of the best things I ever did. I was able to travel and utilize the local SIM cards versus the international roaming rates! So, I will never get a phone I cannot unlock again. Being as I am intending on traveling a great deal in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Darren


Because the Apple firmware updates are not custom to the carriers, can you not unlock your iPhone but then continue to use it normally, getting the updates as they come through iTunes, etc?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> Because the Apple firmware updates are not custom to the carriers, can you not unlock your iPhone but then continue to use it normally, getting the updates as they come through iTunes, etc?


Nope. Updates will brick your iPhone and render it unusable until the dev team finds out how to unlock the latest update. When it's bricked it will be stuck at the activation screen. This is not covered by your warranty.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, so then the iPhone is affected differently than the iPod Touch.

Regardless, at least for me, I'd live with a 2.0 firmware for a couple months even, while the hackers tried to figure out a hack for any updates.

I lived with my iPod being 1.1.1 for a few months while they cracked 1.1.4, and it was no sweat off my back then.

Each to their own I guess. But after you jailbreak/unlock an iPhone, can you not just factory reset it using iTunes the same way you can an iPT


Edit: Also, with France mandating an unlocked iPhone by default, I think that gives the hacking crews a really good start on where to look for code changes that would make for a more effective method of unlocking otherwise locked phones.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, can't factory reset it to get rid of it. It's locked forever. Which, actually, is a "feature" of the unlock.

By the way, Rogers knows when you're using an unlocked device on an international network. They wont contact you or anything, you're within your rights to do that, but it's evidence in case you come crying to them that your iPhone is bricked and you want a new device.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

http://ijailbreak.com/unbrick.html

So this process doesn't work? Not having an original iPhone, I've never really concerned myself with it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers knows the IMEI of the device you use on the Rogers network, but how would they know if that device is unlocked?




uPhone said:


> Nope, can't factory reset it to get rid of it. It's locked forever. Which, actually, is a "feature" of the unlock.
> 
> By the way, Rogers knows when you're using an unlocked device on an international network. They wont contact you or anything, you're within your rights to do that, but it's evidence in case you come crying to them that your iPhone is bricked and you want a new device.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

That'll work, yeah. I've said before that I'm confident that the dev team will always have the upper hand on unlocking the iPhone, but you never know. Doesn't the fact that your warranty will be voided instantly bug you?

I have no idea what Rogers' international roaming charges are, although I definately believe you that theyre high. Do you really leave the country that much that you need it unlocked? You'll still be paying extra for data roaming which is the most expensive. And in terms of phone calls and SMS, you're still roaming, don't forget. You're just bypassing the international network's ability to recognize you as a foriegner, and alerting your carrier that you're far away from their cell towers. (Rogers isn't really charging you for roaming, the international carrier is charging Rogers). 

Although, as I've said, if you really do leave the country that much then maybe it's completely worth your while (and the risk) to unlock it. 

Don't say I didn't warn you!! The dev team doesn't get paid you know!! :lmao:


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Nope, can't factory reset it to get rid of it. It's locked forever. Which, actually, is a "feature" of the unlock.
> 
> By the way, Rogers knows when you're using an unlocked device on an international network. They wont contact you or anything, you're within your rights to do that, but it's evidence in case you come crying to them that your iPhone is bricked and you want a new device.



Unless Rogers has different tools, they cannot tell if the iphone is unlocked on their own network. Telling that an iphone is unlocked on an international network is serious voodoo. Perhaps someone else can set me right on this.



uPhone said:


> You'll still be paying extra for data roaming which is the most expensive. And in terms of phone calls and SMS, you're still roaming, don't forget. You're just bypassing the international network's ability to recognize you as a foriegner, and alerting your carrier that you're far away from their cell towers. (Rogers isn't really charging you for roaming, the international carrier is charging Rogers).


If ones phone is unlocked and one uses a local carrier (usually per-paid) sim card while abroad, calls back to Canada will be international calls (as billed by the foreign carrier to your new pre-paid sim) but one will avoid paying the international roaming premium charges.

Your carrier will not know that you are far away since the new pre-paid sim card will have a local (foreign) number for the client.... So NO ROAMING CHARGES on your Rogers bill; only international calling charges on your prepaid sim.Of course local calls (abroad on the pre-paid sim) will carry local charges. The same applies to data.

When it comes to settlement Rogers will see the SID of the foreign carrier ( or roaming broker if they use one) and the phone number one had abroad. They do not get any ESN for billing or any other purpose. If they were to query the switch they would see your phone as inactive or powered down, since the sim card is not in your iphone.

I'll leave this statement alone. "Don't say I didn't warn you!! The dev team doesn't get paid you know!!"

In other words uPhone, answer only of what you know.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

uPhone said:


> That'll work, yeah. I've said before that I'm confident that the dev team will always have the upper hand on unlocking the iPhone, but you never know. Doesn't the fact that your warranty will be voided instantly bug you?
> 
> I have no idea what Rogers' international roaming charges are, although I definately believe you that theyre high. Do you really leave the country that much that you need it unlocked? You'll still be paying extra for data roaming which is the most expensive. And in terms of phone calls and SMS, you're still roaming, don't forget. You're just bypassing the international network's ability to recognize you as a foriegner, and alerting your carrier that you're far away from their cell towers. (Rogers isn't really charging you for roaming, the international carrier is charging Rogers).
> 
> ...


Well to put some perspective on it for yah. I'm headed to Egypt for 3 weeks coming up. Rogers charges: 
$2.50 per minute for local voice calls, 
$3.50 back to Canada.
$4.00 anywhere else
$0.80 per text message
$0.05 per KB of data, in 10KB increments

Plus whatever Vodaphone or Orange charges you just to turn your phone on, which can be $8.00 or higher per day.


Compare that to Oranges prepaid cards. 5 Egyptian pounds is ~ 1 CAD

200 Anytime Minutes, valid for 60 days is 200EGP or $40.00 CAD. Increments vary, but 200 minutes was the maximum. Based on that pre-paid, here are their local charges and some other charges I found:

$0.20 per minute for local voice calls
$0.45 per minute Long distance to Canada/US (2.25 EGP)
$0.10 per text message (0.50 EGP)

I haven't found info on data rates yet, but as you can see, its astronomically more expensive to put up with Rogers roaming gouging. So yeah if you travel out of country at all and need a cell phone, its very much worth it. Hell 3 weeks worth of Rogers roaming rates could easily cost you in excess of the replacement cost of an iPhone.




And as the folks who hack the iPhone, they aren't in it for the money. They do it for the challenge and recognition.


----------

